# Incentive programs



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about offering an incentive program to puppy buyers. My idea is $100 per title, but they must send pictures from the trial and either a copy of the score book or a copy of the title certificate (such as AKC or UKC events).

My goal is to offer a little motivation ($100 will help, at least, cover entries) and motivate buyers to keep in touch with me on progress.

Have any of you done this or knew of a breeder who did this and did it work well? Was there abuse on the part of the buyers (trying to cheat or lie)? Did it actually seem to motivate anyone?


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

We started offering an incentive program with our last litter. We did $25 for CD, TD, or BH and $50 for CDX, AX, or SchH1 and $100 for UD, TDX, or SchH3. We require proof of title before providing an incentive. 

There were three pups in that litter. At this point, one of the pups is working towards his TD (hopefully this fall) and I think he will be ready for the CD as well. His owner is doing a great job with him! The other owner wants to trial for his CD this spring, but might wait until later in the year. Fwiw, we knew our last litter would have quite a bit of work ethic, so we were careful to place the pups in homes that were interested in ongoing training and titling. So, it's hard to say if the incentive program was a significant motivator or not. Training and titling dogs is hard work and can be expensive . . . at the very least it seems like a nice thing to do. 

We haven't experienced any cheating issues, but we've only offered this with the J babies so far. Hope this helps!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Ramage said:


> I'm thinking about offering an incentive program to puppy buyers. My idea is $100 per title, but they must send pictures from the trial and either a copy of the score book or a copy of the title certificate (such as AKC or UKC events).
> 
> My goal is to offer a little motivation ($100 will help, at least, cover entries) and motivate buyers to keep in touch with me on progress.
> 
> Have any of you done this or knew of a breeder who did this and did it work well? Was there abuse on the part of the buyers (trying to cheat or lie)? Did it actually seem to motivate anyone?


I would definitely specify what kind of titles. There's agility venues that have so many classes that you could rack up dozens of titles, I think my dog has 30 or so titles in agility. My trainer who competes in just about every agility venue probably has close to a hundred different titles.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you both! Honestly, the motivation is more or less for them to take pics and keep me up to date on achievements  I try to keep UTD with buyers, but I find that only 50% of them take the time to keep me UTD, let alone take pics. 

I had NO idea about the agility titles  I will have to figure out how to word that one. Maybe put a limit on how many titles per year? Or per lifetime?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is a great incentive!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a link to an award program it is about half way through on the guarantee


Van Meerhout German Shepherds


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think the motivation of buyers keeping in touch is a relationship-sorry I just find this thread kinda funny because 25 doesn't cover even the entry fees-or the gas to get to shows-or training-think if you title your dogs (as a buyer) you will do it because it is something you want to do-sometimes it seems like having a GSD is all about titling-if that is important to you as a breeder sell your puppies to people who will title them


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

holland said:


> I think the motivation of buyers keeping in touch is a relationship-sorry I just find this thread kinda funny because 25 doesn't cover even the entry fees-or the gas to get to shows-or training-think if you title your dogs (as a buyer) you will do it because it is something you want to do-sometimes it seems like having a GSD is all about titling-if that is important to you as a breeder sell your puppies to people who will title them



If I understand correctly, the incentive is not as much to compete, but to keep in touch with the breeder about the dog and its achievements.


----------



## Jambaa (Apr 3, 2010)

Truehaus has an incentive program that's detailed on their "puppy page".


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Sometimes I think I keep in touch so much that my breeder gets tired of hearing how wonderful my dog is. LOL! They connected all their puppy buyers on facebook so it's easy to keep in touch.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Like Elaine said, make a facebook page for puppy buyers so they can stay connected. Maybe a Yahoo group?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The blog Long Dangerous Tails that Alta-Tollhaus has is such a good idea. I don't have a dog from them but like to visit the blog.

Long-Dangerous Tails


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I look at more as breeders encouraging owners to get out there and do something with their dogs.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

holland said:


> I think the motivation of buyers keeping in touch is a relationship-sorry I just find this thread kinda funny because 25 doesn't cover even the entry fees-or the gas to get to shows-or training-think if you title your dogs (as a buyer) you will do it because it is something you want to do-sometimes it seems like having a GSD is all about titling-if that is important to you as a breeder sell your puppies to people who will title them


Why should an incentive program cover the cost of entry fees etc. That is a bit ridiculous to think a breeder would pay those things. The programs are probably just their to get people thinking about things they can do with their dogs. Plus it looks good! Of course the people who come looking for a competition dog do not need some incentive program to get out and do it. They will do it any ways.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My post wasn't implying that a breeder should pay to title the dog- if you read it that way you are reading something into the post that wasn't there-what I said was $25 isn't an incentive to me


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my aussie breeder does this. So much per title/HOF is a big "bonus"..

The titles I have on Jynx, I have not collected on, but will cover the cost of a puppy if I want one from her at anytime..(1500$)

I think it's a good incentive, tho one I never expect(ed)..I also think sellers who wish to have their puppies s/n, should offer an amount back, or ask for extra and return when the puppy is s/n. 

These days, I think anyone is appreciative of a monetary offer (or something) no matter the amount to as, elizabeth said, get out there and do something with their puppy, whether it's just a cgc, therapy certification, or titling.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

So 'holland' has raised a very good question . . . what level of incentive would motivate you to get out and work your dog?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Having the puppy buyers connected takes some of the burden of support off the breeder while giving them the ideas they need of what sort of things they could be doing with their dogs. 

My dog - being the perfect dog that he is  - is on there a lot with what competitions he's in, how he did, all the titles he keeps getting, the sort of exercise he gets, the modeling he does, the fun places I take him, and the fun thing he does. It helps the new buyers a lot plus we can give them help with their questions. 

However, I vaguely recall being told there was some sort of monetary reimbursement for getting his SchH 3. He got that last summer so I think I need to check into that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> So 'holland' has raised a very good question . . . what level of incentive would motivate you to get out and work your dog?


None, I don't need an incentive to get out there and do something with my dogs. Very rewarding for both owner and dog


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

The more I think on it, the more I am leaning towards a pyramid payout. CGC, TT, RN, or TDI could be $25. CD, BH, etc could be $50, and IPO 1, CDX, etc could be $75. Maybe we will save the advanced titles (like IPO 3) for $100 payout. 

Again, this is more of a motivational thing for the owners to keep me UTD with pics and proof of accomplishments  rather than hearing through the grapevine or finding out a year down the road after the dog won a title. 

I try to motivate buyers to train their dog without money, but if a few bucks in their pocket also motivates them that's fine, too. 

Typically, my pups go to sport or PP homes anyhow. I just want to stay better informed in their success stories!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ramage, I like your pyramid payout. That's what my aussie breeder did,,the 'higher' the title, the higher the payout..


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

holland said:


> My post wasn't implying that a breeder should pay to title the dog- if you read it that way you are reading something into the post that wasn't there-what I said was $25 isn't an incentive to me


I think incentive might be a bad word for this type of program. Maybe "bonus" or something would better describe it. Because I don't think that these programs actually convince people that they should title their dogs more it looks good on the website and makes it so people are more readily keeping in contact as they put titles on their dogs. I would think people would do this any ways but who knows.

Really because of the time and commitment required to title a dog I don't think any monetary value (up to the price of the puppy as you could not expect more) would be an incentive enough for someone with no interest in training to title the dog.


----------

